# Devin Harris making strides



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Devin Harris Making Strides
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
By Bill Ingram
for HOOPSWORLD.com 


When the Dallas Mavericks started the season 0-2, head coach Avery Johnson knew he had to shake things up a bit. He inserted Devin Harris into the starting lineup, and though they would lose two more games before the team got back on track, Devin's addition to the starting rotation was clearly the impetus behind a shift that now has the Mavericks on a seven-game winning streak.

"One of the things we worked on last year with Devin was trying to get him mentally and physically strong enough where he could get better as games go on," said Avery Johnson in his pregame press conference on Tuesday. "We're seeing some of that early in the season and he's building his confidence a little bit more. I think that's the sign of a good point guard. You may have some rough moments early on, but you can kind of see what's happening in the game and make adjustments. All of the good quarterbacks do that. They seem to get better as the game goes on."

Indeed, Devin has made that step over the last nine games. He hit a key late three against the Bulls and has even carried a large share of the offense in the Mavs' last two games. He scored 17 points to go with six rebounds and six assists in a tight win against Charlotte on Monday night and then dropped 18 points in 24 minutes in a blow-out of the Washington Wizards on Tuesday. 

Avery Johnson admits he's harder on his point guards, courtesy of his having played the position. "It's a natural thing to do. Larry Brown, who played the guard position, was really tough on me. Any coach that's played the guard position is probably going to be tougher on guards. I try to share the wrath with all positions, but I'm probably tougher on guards."

Clearly Avery's 'wrath' is having a positive impact on his guards, and especially Devin Harris. Jason Terry calls Avery his long lost father, and has improved dramatically since joining the Mavericks. Devin, on the other hand, has been an Avery Johnson product from the first day he stepped onto the NBA hardwoods. The fact that he has been able to go from a spotty role player in his first couple of seasons to a starter in the NBA Finals and now for a brand new season is a tribute to Avery's leadership and Devin's willingness to learn.

The biggest improvement in Devin's game since last season has to do with his finish. Time after time in the NBA Finals we saw Devin use his lightning quickness to blow by all defenders, only to falter at the rim and miss a lay-up. This year we're seeing him blow by defenders and then finish the play with a score or a pass that leads to an easy basket for a teammate. Every year Avery Johnson challenges his players - from Dirk to his rookies - to improve in certain areas of the game. This year he has challenged Devin with the task of being the one who pushes the ball - and finishes in the paint. So far Devin has accepted the challenge head-on, and that can only mean good things are ahead for the Dallas Mavericks.


http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_19567.shtml


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

There's no doubt he's the one that has impressed me the most as the season's opened. Especially the aggressive assists at the basket - good stuff indeed. 

:clap2: :clap2:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

FINALLY!!!!!:yay:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Welcome to the game Devin Harris?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN said:


> Welcome to the game Devin Harris?


:lol:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)




----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Is he still doing good things and clicking well with Jason Terry?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Zuca said:


> Is he still doing good things and clicking well with Jason Terry?


His decision-making has really improved although he needs to cut down on this turnovers. He plays within the flow of the game, knows better when to be the speedster and when just to pass it around.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I have watched devin play since high school, He blossomed in his Junior year of HS, his Junior year at Wisconsin and is in his third year in dallas. I feel his numbers arent as good as they could be due to the strong supporting cast. One of my dreams is for him to come home and play for the Bucks because I truely feel he has the ability to be and 18ppg and 7 assist type player. Dont forget how rare it is for top 5 picks to go to 50+ win teams that already have an established rotation and offensive style. If he would have gone to Atlanta for example his numbers would be outstanding.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Devon Harris is having a very good season so far, but there isnt really any reason to why he couldnt become a 18ppg and 7apg player in dallas, you can get the assists with dirk shooting pretty well and the points wouldnt be that hard to come across you just have to present yourself with wide shots, because devin harris is a pretty good shooter and he can knock down the wide shots, he just has to make room for that to happen


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Devin is a bum...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

It's easy to say that he would flurish on a lesser team, but I believe he's a better point guard playing for Avery and Dallas. 

Sure, he might be averaging 20 and 8 somewhere else, but I bet he'll take the winning for now. Later, he may try to cash in somewhere - after getting his "certification" here in Dallas*.

*Much like DPD trainies do.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Devin is a bum...


Sooooooooo negative. We should all be on the Devin train, much like the Romo train.

Oh wait... nevermind. :biggrin:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> Sooooooooo negative. We should all be on the Devin train, much like the Romo train.
> 
> Oh wait... nevermind. :biggrin:


no, I meant that in the best way possible
:lol:


----------

